# Game Fish Aquarium Livestock > Native Fishes Of The UK >  Natives For Tanks In The Uk

## James

Ive often heard folks from the UK say that they have no native species for the home aquarium, which simply is not true, besides the marine fishes there are also several that are quite suitable including the stickleback, gudgeon, minnow,  bullhead/millers thumb. These all grow to about 3 inches max and can be  collected from the wild.

So check your local regulations and get that net going   :yes:

----------

